# Blackstone Cemetery 2015 Video



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Been absent on the forums for a while but hoping to change that this year. Here is the *2015 Blackstone Cemetery video* which I FINALLY finished!! (Make sure you watch to the end as we had a special guest appearance!)






Check out my website for more photos, videos, how-to tutorials and more. (Still need to update the site and add photos not just from 2015 but 2014 as well. I know, slacker!!)

http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, the gravedigger is a total hoot!

One of my favorite cemetery haunts that I look forward to seeing every year. That archway is stunning and the stones are beautifully detailed.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

"No digging required" Love it. Heads in the cauldron, nice touch. The whole Haunt is WOW, WOW, WOW!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Always one of the best! Loved your new mask! Really creepy and the footage of the guy taking a selfie with you was fun! As always, perfect lighting, props (some new touches this year) and the additional characters were great. I was glad to see you posted this!


----------



## DandyBrit (May 23, 2013)

Love the gravedigger - great acting. The stones are brilliant. 

Wish I could do this kind of thing at work this year - but they aren't believers unfortunately.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Awesome looking yard.
Love the grave digger!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks great as always. I would love to see it in person.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome!
Tons of atmosphere!
Well done


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow! looks so great! and everyone obviously had such fun! But oh, a long hard night indeed. The grave digger may complain of having to dig graves, but I think perhaps he should worry about keeping the bodies from escaping them.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Fricking outstanding, Hector!!! I've always loved your haunt, so impeccable in it's detail and lighting. I love your character's reveal and the grave digger is a riot! And an outstanding video to boot!!! Absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks so much everyone for the kind words! I'm glad you all like it. My haunt doesn't change a huge amount from one year to the next (well, I notice the changes!) so it's sometimes a challenge to make the video different. I never expected to make a horror-comedy but it seems that was the direction this year for sure! LOL!

The gravedigger and Shaggy were played by my brother Allan Turner who really puts the "actor" in scare actor! He played Shaggy on Friday night and then the gravedigger on Halloween. All the kids went mad for Shaggy! 

My vampire costume went over really well and I got asked for a ton of photos. My daughter also did a great job and stayed in character all night!

The only complaint I heard (from quite a few people) is that they were thinking, from the postcards I handed out prior and the online marketing, was that it was a full haunted house walkthrough not just a yard display.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my word this was just delightful! As always your props are divine and I didn't think you could possibly top yourself, but boy did you step things up... actors, a skit, AND a video. Wow!

As for the complaints, jee wiz don't they know how lucky they were?!?!?!?


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

LOL love the bit at the end with Shaggy....priceless


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

WOW! Good work on your haunt & video. Spooky & funny!


----------



## pes142 (May 9, 2016)

Great video. The pumpkin head in the corn was awesome.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Watched the video on Youtube before ... came here to say another fine display in deed.


----------



## Brucifer13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Great looking haunt and entertaining video. I'll take some whiskey as well!


----------

